# permissions on tomcat7 logfiles



## rainer_d (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

I've created an instance of Tomcat 7 like this:

```
bla_tomcat7_enable="YES"
bla_tomcat7_catalina_user="bla"
bla_tomcat7_catalina_base="/home/bla/tomcat"
```

Now, in the logs directory I get:

```
ll /home/bla/tomcat/logs                                                                                                                                                                          [12]
total 20
-rw-------  1 root       bla  5192 Jun 29 12:00 catalina.2012-06-29.log
-rw-------  1 root       bla  5192 Jun 29 12:00 catalina.out
-rw-------  1 root       bla     0 Jun 29 11:51 host-manager.2012-06-29.log
-rw-------  1 root       bla     0 Jun 29 11:51 localhost.2012-06-29.log
-rw-r--r--  1 bla  bla         153 Jun 29 11:59 localhost_access_log.2012-06-29.txt
-rw-------  1 root       bla     0 Jun 29 11:51 manager.2012-06-29.log
```

How can I change it so that catalina.out is group readable per default?

Files created by root are world-readable by default.


----------

